# 4.2 Camera issues...



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

is anybody else noticing that when you take the first pic with the photoshere it moves and makes the rest of the pic look weird?


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

You're doing it wrong? Did you have a seizure when you took the pictures?


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

ha, man, I just lined the thing up, waited like it said then the pic actually "floats" up

uploading a video of it happening...


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

That is weird. I've taken a bunch of the photosphere pictures, as well as my kid, and we've never seen anything funky like that. Does the camera do anything strange while you're taking the pictures?


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

The camera works great, no issues...the editing stuff works great, the gallery works great, very weird...and it even did it on another zip of the camera I flashed...I flashed the killdroidhack version of gapps today to see if that would help, same thing...the video is uploading to youtube now...will post shortly.


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

i've noticed that close pictures dont turn out as good as going outside where the is some distance


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

sorry for the focus.


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

Try moving faster. You don't need to zip around but move faster than what you're doing in the video.


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

seriously...shouldn't the main pic stay in place? Come on now...lol, really.


----------



## klobkelosh (Feb 2, 2012)

Gnex had a buggy gyro sensor and apps that depend on it do buggy things. I've experienced the same problem with the 4.2 camera. I've also taken great photo sphere shots.

Try the compass calibration technique: rotate the phone twice on each of its three axis (or just give it a hell of a shake up)

I've also noticed that if you position your camera where you want to take your first shot before selecting photo sphere mode it tends to come out better.

Good luck.


----------



## gmurphy (Jun 9, 2011)

I have the same problem.


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

A tripod should solve your issues...










https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/117284285211384809323/albums/posts/5807822585761396194


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

No luck, I tried the suggestions.

Bam...


----------



## sn1p3r6992 (Jan 12, 2012)

Maybe we will have better luck once source drops. I feel like we have a "dirty" 4.2 port hahaha. Just ocd


----------



## sn1p3r6992 (Jan 12, 2012)

mentose457 said:


> A tripod should solve your issues...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Like the legos too haha


----------



## destinydmm (Jun 25, 2011)

Yes I have had the same issue. Couldn't take any good pics on my vaca. It really sucked

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

^^you could have just reflashed your ROM and GAPPs to get back the regular camera...? Right?


----------



## destinydmm (Jun 25, 2011)

destinydmm said:


> ^^you could have just reflashed your ROM and GAPPs to get back the regular camera...? Right?


To be more specific - the camera was awesome I meant I couldn't take any cool Photosphere pics to show off to my iPhone using friends (why are they my friends?)


----------



## x86phre3x (Apr 7, 2012)

I have the same problem too. The first image is always gets slightly out of place but other images will aligned OK. After doing some test, I found out a way to possibly solve this issue.

When starting up Photosphere, I notice the alignment (first) blue dot seems to moving down slowly. I normally just move the camera to follow the blue dot & that causes the problem.

If I rotate the camera ~30 degrees to the left, I noticed the blue dot seems coming back to the center of the screen and photosphere starts aligning. Then I just take all the pictures and the the first image is no longer out of place.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm running aokp jb5 and the original camera it came with allowed me to take pics while recording a video. With this 4.2 cam I can't do that. Doesn't that seem like a step backwards? Or am I missing something here? Anyone else notice this or am I nuts? thank you and happy holidays

I don't need no stinking signature


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

sk3litor said:


> I'm running aokp jb5 and the original camera it came with allowed me to take pics while recording a video. With this 4.2 cam I can't do that. Doesn't that seem like a step backwards? Or am I missing something here? Anyone else notice this or am I nuts? thank you and happy holidays


Woa I didn't know you could do that before. Don't take a lot of videos but definitely a nice feature. Thanks for the accidental tip.

As for the step backwards issue, there are a lot of features in the "stock" camera app that are not stock AOSP. What you're seeing with the early builds of the 4.2 camera is an apk pulled directly from an AOSP build, so it will have all of google's new features but none of the custom rom community's. Some custom roms may release a few 4.2 builds before the older custom features are merged back into the new code base.

You can search through the aokp (or cm10) gerrit for "camera" to see which features have been added to the AOSP base.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks for the hastey reply. Kinda figured it was something like that. Think I'll just wait for roman and the boys to release a sweet 4.2 build. Should be soon, considering they get their website issue handled

I don't need no stinking signature


----------



## HobHayward (Nov 18, 2012)

sk3litor said:


> I'm running aokp jb5 and the original camera it came with allowed me to take pics while recording a video. With this 4.2 cam I can't do that. Doesn't that seem like a step backwards? Or am I missing something here? Anyone else notice this or am I nuts? thank you and happy holidays
> 
> I don't need no stinking signature


Taking pictures while recording video works for me in 4.2.. However i do have other issues with gallery and the launcher crashing, usually associated with using photosphere but it seems to only happen randomly..


----------

